# Spiele Beratung Open World Egoshooter



## shippy74 (3. April 2012)

Guten Morgen

Ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr noch andere Spiele / Ego Shooter änlich Far Cry2 oder Fallout3 / Vegas kennt. Zur Zeit sitz ich gerade an Far Cry2 und finde das Spielprinzip und das Spiel echt klasse. Daher wollte ich fragen ob ihr noch so änliche Games kennt die man mal gespielt haben sollte.
Sollte auf jeden Fall in der Ego perspektive sein und man sollte rum laufen bzw fahren können.
Die Titel können auch gerne älter sein , müssen halt nur Spaß machen.

Shippy


----------



## cooldine (3. April 2012)

Ich glaub Borderlands kann man auch dazu zählen...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. April 2012)

Crysis 1 & Crysis Warhead würde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal dazunehmen. Rage ist auch (ziemlich) Openworld, wenn auch durch die Aufträge ziemlich gesteuert.


----------



## Mothman (3. April 2012)

Mein absoluter Favorit ist die STALKER-Reihe.


----------



## shippy74 (3. April 2012)

Cool danke schon mal für die Infos, Crysis hab ich gespielt Warhead kenn ich jetzt nicht und Borderlands hab ich mir gerade eben für nen 10 von der Pyramide gekauft. Stalker kenn ich garnicht da muß ich mich mal schlau machen..


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. April 2012)

Es gäbe z.B. noch Red Dead Redemption, wenn du auf Western stehst. Oder Call of Juarez, die sind aber nur teilweise offen...
Ansonsten die Crysis-Reihe, Far Cry usw.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2012)

naja, nur sollte man sagen, dass das neue Call of Juarez scheiße ist


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2012)

Oder in Skyrim als Bogenschütze rumlaufen


----------



## shippy74 (3. April 2012)

Western und Skyrim ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Bin gerade an Borderlands dran und muß sagen das ich schon lange nicht mehr so nen frust hatte, für nen gelegenheitsspieler ist das mal voll Kacke.  Dauert vereckt man da, das Schild und Healht System ist voll fürn Popo und immer wnn man tot war sind  meist wieder Gegner da wo man vorher schon alles Sauber hatte. Angeschossene Gegner erholen sich auch viel schneller als man selber. In meinen Augen alles andere als Fair. Wenn das nicht besser wird vom System war es für mich ein absoluter Fehlkauf.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2012)

ja ne, das ist auch kein richtiger Shooter sondern auch ein RPG, klar dass die Leute wieder kommen und irgendwie gehts da auch ganz Falsch ran


----------



## shippy74 (3. April 2012)

Na dann gib mir mal ein Tip wie ich das machen soll das ich mit Level 7  vier Gegner mit level 15 auf einmal platt machen soll ?? Bringt ja nix wenn ich dauernd ne mission annehme und sie nicht fertig machen kann weil meine Spielfigur zu schwach ist. Oder soll ich nun 3 Tage durch die gegend fahren und nur diese komischen hunde töten bis ich Level 50 hab? Kann ja auch nicht der Sinn von dem Game sein. In Fallout und farcry2 konnte man ja auch halbwegs Normal die missionen machen.


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2012)

Wie wärs wenn du erstmal Missionen machst, die auch für deinen Level bzw. halt max. 1-2 Level drüber sind?


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Na dann gib mir mal ein Tip wie ich das machen soll das ich mit Level 7  vier Gegner mit level 15 auf einmal platt machen soll ?? Bringt ja nix wenn ich dauernd ne mission annehme und sie nicht fertig machen kann weil meine Spielfigur zu schwach ist.


 
also Spontan würde ich da jetzt auch eher sagen: garnicht
denn ich muss auch dem jetzt zustimmen:



golani79 schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du erstmal Missionen machst, die auch für deinen Level bzw. halt max. 1-2 Level drüber sind?


 
Nebenmissionen sind hier eher das Ding, auch ist so straight durch hier eher so spanned wie bei Skyrim
mal ab davon das man auch eh mit 35 zum Ende vom ersten durchgang Overpowerd ist und die Crimson Lance zum Frühstück verspeißt


----------



## Prime85 (3. April 2012)

Also mir hat Chrome immer gut gefallen, welches aber original schon im Jahr 2003 erschienen ist.


----------



## phily (3. April 2012)

hier gabs auch schonmal die diskussion, vielleicht ist da ja noch was für dich bei

http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9007285-gibt-es-mehr-games-wie-s-t-l-k-e-r.html


----------



## hifumi (4. April 2012)

Borderlands würd ich nur im Coop spielen, ist sonst irgendwie zu träge.

Stalker ist sehr zu empfehlen. Gibt da eine ganze Reihe Spiele, ich würde mit dem ersten Teil "Shadow of Chernobyl" anfangen, evtl. eins der Grafikmods installieren. Es braucht ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit, weil es doch wieder etwas anders ist als typische Shooter, aber dafür ist es halt auch nicht "konsolifiziert", soweit ich weiß eine reine PC Reihe.


----------



## shippy74 (4. April 2012)

Ich werd mir das Stalker mal besorgen, kostet noch 6.99 von Green pepper das ist es mit Sicherheit wert.

ja Borderlands ist so ne Sache, ne menge Waffen, ne Tolle Grafik die mal was anderes ist , auch die open World ist nicht schlecht, aber für mein Geschmack ist es doch recht schwer und irgentwie verliert man dauernd den überblick wo man denn nun genau ist und wo es noch aufträge gibt. Auch die Fahrzeugsteuerung (mit Maus Lenken) ist so ganicht mein Ding. hab mich nach dem letzten Beitrag von mir dann mal auf die Suche gemacht nach neben missionen und bin auch Fündig geworden. Da hätte man in meinen Augen ne übersicht oder ein Symbol gebraucht, ich mag nicht wissen wie viele leute da einige missionen nicht gefunden oder gemacht haben weil sie es nicht wussten. Auf jeden fall kann ich den  Hype um das Game leider nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hoffe ja das sich noch was tut im Gameplay..
ich denk im MP macht das Game richtig Spaß, vom Sp bin ich nach nun 9 Stunden Spielzeit immer noch nicht überzeugt.
Da finde ich persönlich Farcry 2 vom SP viel besser, wenn auch die Gegner etwas schneller wieder auf ihrem Posten stehen. dafür braucht man aber nicht 5 Magazine um nur einen Umzulegen.

Meine Minuspunkte bis jetzt:
- Zu schwer gepanzerte Gegner bei der Menge die da auf einem Haufen rum Gammeln und auf den Spieler warten.
- unübersichtliche Map bzw. Landschaft
- keine Anzeige wo man noch ne Mission machen kann, weder am Teleporter noch auf der Map
- Geschütz nicht wirklich Hilfreich, bis jetzt da innerhalb von 10 Sek wieder weg ohne ernsthaft Schaden anzurichten
- Mangelhafte Steuerung des Panzer, wegen Mauslenkung und beim rückwärtsfahren noch falsch rum. 
- kein einstellen der Schwirigkeit möglich, für Einsteiger oder Fun Spieler extrem Frustrierend
- Gegner sind zu schnell wieder da obwohl man die Ecke gesäubert hat sind kurz darauf wieder neue da, fällt extrem bei den hunden auf vor der ersten Stadt, die sind schneller als hasen mit dem Nachwuchs.
-Teilweise missionen wo man was sucht oder nach etwas sehen muß, ohne ne nachfolge Mission, sieht für mich dann so aus das man einfach mal was gemacht hat, hauptsache der Spieler ist beschäftigt...

Ich hab nun nach 9 Stunden immer noch nicht rausgefunden in welchen zusammenhang da nun die ganzen Leute zu dem "schatz" stehen. Find ich bissl komisch da so die Einzelmissionen wie schon geschrieben keinen zusammenhang ergeben.
hab jetzt schon etliche missionen gemacht aber wirklich weiter haben sie mich nicht gebarcht.

Vom SP wäre Borderlands bei mir ein Spiel das bei 65 bis maximal 70 punkten liegen würde.

Aus den oben genannten Gründen kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen das viele das Spiel so hoch loben und bei Farcry2 haben sich die meisten beschwert.

@prime
Chrome hab ich auch noch aber das bekomm ich leider nicht installiert unter Win7 mit 64 Bit, habs schon versucht.


----------



## Mellsei (5. April 2012)

Wie kann man Crysis (egal welchen Teil) als open World Shooter bezeichnen 0o?? .. und Borderlans ist mehr ein RPG als ein Shooter ..

Borderlands fand ich eig. sehr gut , gegen Ende wollten wir einfach nur das Spiel durchspielen (habe es zu zweit durchgespielt , und nun auf PC wieder mit ihm begonnen) doch der Spaßfaktor war vorhanden, keine 90/100 jedoch alle male über 80 

Hmm ein Spiel was Far Cry ähnelt kenne ich leider nicht .. ist wohl das einzige der Art ... vllt Postal.. doch ich finde das Spiel einfach nur öde ... ansonsten was in Richtung rpg geht hast du ja hier eine große Wahl. Dem meisten würde ich zustimmen. Doch red dead redemption ist noch nicht mal ein Ego shooter 0o... das ding ist ein GTA im Western look ... 


PS: Far Cry 3 kommt ja bald raus =D, dann hast du ja schon wieder einen neuen Teil zum zocken.


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2012)

Ja Borderlands , bin nun Level 28 und hab mich endlich zurecht gefunden in dem Spiel, ist noch nicht alles perfekt aber langsam wirds, hatte noch nie ein Spiel wo ich mich so lange eingewöhnen musste. Ich denk ich werd das durchspielen und im herbst dann nochmal ne neue Runde starten. 

Far Cry3 freu ich mich drauf, hoffe nur das die KEIN Dauer Online zwang einbauen, sonst lass ich den Kauf,egal wie gut es ist.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2012)

ich würde ja mir bei Borderlands ja noch die DLCs mitnehmen, außer der Underdome Roit


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2012)

Wurde hier komischerweise noch nicht erwähnt, aber wie wärs einfach mir Far Cry 1 ?!?


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2012)

Die DLC für Borderlands hab ich jetzt nicht die kauf ich auch nicht da das Game 10 Euro gekostet hat und mir der Inhalt eigentlich auch reicht, hab jetzt etwa 20 Stunden und bin erst bei Level 28 von 58? Fürs erste reicht das völlig.

Far Cry 1 fand ich eigentlich Super mit dem anschleichen usw. Habs nur bis zu den ersten  monstern gespielt  dann war direkt ENDE, die haben mir das ganze mächtig versaut wenn ich erlich bin, aber danke für den vorschlag.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2012)

öh, Borderlands gibts auch in der Nicht Goldversion?
Muss man die nicht irgendwo schon suchen?


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Far Cry 1 fand ich eigentlich Super mit dem anschleichen usw. Habs nur bis zu den ersten  monstern gespielt  dann war direkt ENDE, die haben mir das ganze mächtig versaut wenn ich erlich bin, aber danke für den vorschlag.


 
ah ok, ich hatte hier halt nirgendwo was von Far Cry 1 gelesen und mich dann gewundert, warum dir keiner Far Cry 1 vorschlägt, wenn dir Far Cry 2 gefallen hat. (mein Post war aber auch nur zur Hälfte ernst gemeint, da ich mir natürlich schon gedacht habe, dass du dir den ersten Teil mal angeschaut hast, wenn dir das sequel gefallen )


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2012)

@Enisra
Nö die Normale version bekommste ganz legal in ner Pappschachtel für 10 Euro im Waschmaschinen Fachhandel, da hab ich das gekauft und Far Cry3 auch. hab da auch schon für nen 10er Fallout3 mit allen Addons gesehen,scheint auch neu im Angebot zu sein.
Ich seh es halt nimmer ein 50 Euro und mehr für neue/halbfertige Spiele zu bezahlen, dann wart ich halt lieber und Spiel in der zeit was anderes.. 
Was mich noch interessiert hätte wäre Metro 2033 gewesen,das kostet auch nur nen 10er aber da wird Steam benötigt und somit fällt das bei mir aus.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Enisra
> Nö die Normale version bekommste ganz legal in ner Pappschachtel für 10 Euro im Waschmaschinen Fachhandel, da hab ich das gekauft und Far Cry3 auch. hab da auch schon für nen 10er Fallout3 mit allen Addons gesehen,scheint auch neu im Angebot zu sein.
> Ich seh es halt nimmer ein 50 Euro und mehr für neue/halbfertige Spiele zu bezahlen, dann wart ich halt lieber und Spiel in der zeit was anderes..
> Was mich noch interessiert hätte wäre Metro 2033 gewesen,das kostet auch nur nen 10er aber da wird Steam benötigt und somit fällt das bei mir aus.


 
Metro 2033 is auch kein open-world-Shooter. Da hast du ne Spielzeit von vllt 8-10h, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wie lang ich da gebraucht hab.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Metro 2033 is auch kein open-world-Shooter. Da hast du ne Spielzeit von vllt 8-10h, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wie lang ich da gebraucht hab.


 
nja, in der U-Bahn gibts halt nur Schlauchlevels


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2012)

Na 10 Euro für 8-10 Stunden Spielspaß wären doch noch ok, ich wusste das es kein Open World ist aber ich wollts halt schreiben weil ich ja die Beispiele genannt hatte die man jetzt Günstig bekommt. Was ich schon seid längerer Zeit auch noch suche ist Legendary, nur hab ich noch kein Shop gefunden wo ich per nachnahme bestellen kann. Im Fachmarkt bekommt man es leider nicht mehr, zumindest hab ich es noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Na 10 Euro für 8-10 Stunden Spielspaß wären doch noch ok, ich wusste das es kein Open World ist aber ich wollts halt schreiben weil ich ja die Beispiele genannt hatte die man jetzt Günstig bekommt. Was ich schon seid längerer Zeit auch noch suche ist Legendary, nur hab ich noch kein Shop gefunden wo ich per nachnahme bestellen kann. Im Fachmarkt bekommt man es leider nicht mehr, zumindest hab ich es noch nicht gefunden.


 
Also das mit der Spielzeit war jetzt nicht als Pranger gedacht, sondern es sollte verdeutlichen, dass es kein auf große Spielzeit angelegter Shooter mit großer Welt ist.


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2012)

Das hab ich auch nicht als Pranger verstanden was du geschrieben hast. Wie gesagt ich bin eigentlich für vieles offen was  Ego Shooter betrifft und für jeden Vorschlag Dankbar. Denke so viele Open World wird es dann nicht geben ausser man fängt an Rollenspiele zu spielen so wie WOW oder keine Ahnung. Was aber garnicht mein Ding ist , mit Elfen und Ritter oder sowas in der richting kann ich nix anfangen. Ich brauch schon ne anständige Wumme und will kein Handbuch lesen bevor ich nen Gegner Umlegen kann.


----------



## Mothman (5. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nicht als Pranger verstanden was du geschrieben hast. Wie gesagt ich bin eigentlich für vieles offen was  Ego Shooter betrifft und für jeden Vorschlag Dankbar. Denke so viele Open World wird es dann nicht geben ausser man fängt an Rollenspiele zu spielen so wie WOW oder keine Ahnung. Was aber garnicht mein Ding ist , mit Elfen und Ritter oder sowas in der richting kann ich nix anfangen. Ich brauch schon ne anständige Wumme und will kein Handbuch lesen bevor ich nen Gegner Umlegen kann.


Mmh...wenn du schnell gefrustet bist und eher ein Anfänger, ist STALKER eigentlich nichts für dich. Da muss man schon einige Male neu laden. 

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde, aber "Just Cause" bzw "Just Cause 2". Da kannst du zumindest richtig rumballern und hast permanente Action, ohne dass das Ganze zu kompliziert/frustrierend wird. 

Aber mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Spielen ist es eh immer so eine Sache: Mancher findet es leicht, mancher schwer.
Ich z.B. fand "Borderlands" eher zu einfach, als zu schwer.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. April 2012)

Aus Egoperspektive fällt mir im Moment nicht mehr viel ein, aber wie wärs mit GTA 4? Oder Mafia 1 & 2? Und dann natürlich das von Mothman erwähnt Just Cause 2. Das ist nicht schwer, sehr abwechslungsreich, absolut Open World und mit ner Menge "Kabumm". Aber halt 3rd Person. 
Wenns etwas Rollenspieliger sein darf ist auch DeusEx:Human Revolution nen ganz heisser Tipp, und das wäre wiederum in Egoperspektive.

Mit der Schwierigkeit ist das aber grundsätzlich ne schwierig einzuschätzende Sache. Ich spiele Shooter meist auf dem härtesten Grad und hab oft keine größeren Probleme durchzukommen. Meine Freundin aber verzweifelt bei nem Shooter schon auf "very easy".  Ich glaube da kann dir niemand wirklich sagen was vom Schwierigkeitsgrad jetzt angemessen für dich ist.


----------



## shippy74 (10. April 2012)

Zuerst nochmals vielen Dank an alle die hier so fleissig Tipps geben, ich werd mir die Games alle mal ansehen, hätte ja nicht gedacht das so viele Leute was schreiben. Zu dem Schwirigkeitsgrad, naja ich spiel die Games meistens alle auf Leicht durch und seh mir alles in ruhe an, dann Spiel ich meistens ein paar tage später das ganze Nochmal auf Normal oder Schwer kommt immer drauf an. Bei mir kommt halt schnell der Frust auf wenn ich an einer Stelle "hängen" bleibe. Mir gehts nur ums rumballern und Spiel anschauen, ne herausforderung brauch ich nicht.  
Ist vieleicht nicht die "Einstellung" die normale Spieler haben aber ich mag es halt so.
Ich hab die Tage die Uncut version von Bulletstorm bekommen, ist zwar auch nicht Open World aber ich hab selten so gelacht in nem Egoshooter. Wer auf diese Splatter Filme Steht sollte sich das Game echt mal ansehen... Lol

Nochmal kurz zu diesen 3te person Shooter, ich find die meist nicht schlecht aber ich mag diese kamera perspektive einfach nicht. Hatte mich riesig auf das neue Future Soldier gefreut hab aber gestern gelesen das es auch 3te person ist, damit fällt das leider auch weg. Ich spiel nur am PC und da mag ich das einfach nicht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Zuerst nochmals vielen Dank an alle die hier so fleissig Tipps geben, ich werd mir die Games alle mal ansehen, hätte ja nicht gedacht das so viele Leute was schreiben. Zu dem Schwirigkeitsgrad, naja ich spiel die Games meistens alle auf Leicht durch und seh mir alles in ruhe an, dann Spiel ich meistens ein paar tage später das ganze Nochmal auf Normal oder Schwer kommt immer drauf an. Bei mir kommt halt schnell der Frust auf wenn ich an einer Stelle "hängen" bleibe. Mir gehts nur ums rumballern und Spiel anschauen, ne herausforderung brauch ich nicht.
> Ist vieleicht nicht die "Einstellung" die normale Spieler haben aber ich mag es halt so.
> Ich hab die Tage die Uncut version von Bulletstorm bekommen, ist zwar auch nicht Open World aber ich hab selten so gelacht in nem Egoshooter. Wer auf diese Splatter Filme Steht sollte sich das Game echt mal ansehen... Lol
> 
> Nochmal kurz zu diesen 3te person Shooter, ich find die meist nicht schlecht aber ich mag diese kamera perspektive einfach nicht. Hatte mich riesig auf das neue Future Soldier gefreut hab aber gestern gelesen das es auch 3te person ist, damit fällt das leider auch weg. Ich spiel nur am PC und da mag ich das einfach nicht.



Gib den 3rd Person Shootern mal ne Chance  Gerade Just Cause 2 trifft so ziemlich genau das, was du so beschrieben hast. Du lässt dir ne Menge guter Spiele entgehen, wenn du dich selbst so limitierst ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nur sollte man sagen, dass das neue Call of Juarez scheiße ist



Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Teil 1+2 sind ziemlich gut, den 3. würd ich aber nicht nehmen...


----------

